# Do you have cable or satellite and sometimes your remote stops



## Bassman007 (Mar 28, 2017)

Is this because you are on the channel that (they) determine that they want you watching, or because what is on the other channel is what they choose for you not to watch?

Same thing anyway


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Vastator (Mar 28, 2017)

No. No cable, or satellite. Damn first world problems ....


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 28, 2017)

TNHarley said:


>


I never lose asshole

Smart TV Maker Fined $2.2 Million For Spying on Its 11 Million Users

Your government is spying on you! Businesses are spying on you! Your phone and browser are constantly spying on you! Even your TV is spying on you!

Yes, you should also worry about your "smart" TV, as one of the world's biggest smart TV makers *Vizio* has been caught secretly collecting its consumers' data through over 11 Million smart TVs and then selling them to third-parties without the user's explicit consent.
Vault 7 Tracker - Ivanti Blog


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Is this because you are on the channel that (they) determine that they want you watching, or because what is on the other channel is what they choose for you not to watch?
> 
> Same thing anyway


when my remote stops i change the batteries.....


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 28, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this because you are on the channel that (they) determine that they want you watching, or because what is on the other channel is what they choose for you not to watch?
> ...


I had mine stop yesterday, so then I grabbed my universal remote and the TV said not authorized, so the other remote was still working, but the cable box was not allowing the remote to work

Like I said I never lose.....................

The cable box was in essence controlling the remote, not allowing me to use the remote to control the cable box

Ask Comcast

You assholes having fun


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


there is your problem right there....Cable.....


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 28, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


Can't ague that, but what is the alternative?  They control the Sats too


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 28, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


fiber optics like AT&T Uverse was the best i had so far....Sling TV.....Netflix,Hulu there are alternatives out there......


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 28, 2017)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The government controls all of those.
Netflix is a joke, they have one percent of what is out there.............................


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Which operating system do you use on your computer, which phone are you using?
The corporate "spying" is primarily to direct targeted ads.


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Wrong, the corporate spying is really government spying.  When Microsoft did not comply they were sued and would have been shut down.  Apple always let the government in, the recent spat where their phone system was encrypted was nonsense.  The government is using these corporations to get around the law


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



If you say so kid

WikiLeaks: The CIA is using popular TVs, smartphones and cars to spy on their owners

Have you been a dumb government employpee for long


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


Too funny!!!!    

Why do all you conspiracy types use the exact same comeback......?


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 30, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Is this because you are on the channel that (they) determine that they want you watching, or because what is on the other channel is what they choose for you not to watch?
> 
> Same thing anyway


I thought the same thing when my remote stopped working! 

After working through the emotional feelings, I changed the batteries and life was good again.


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So you are saying that the NSA never records peoples phone calls without a warrant? is this correct?


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this because you are on the channel that (they) determine that they want you watching, or because what is on the other channel is what they choose for you not to watch?
> ...


The cable box now has the ability to not accept remote commands and the batteries can be just fine.  This is hardly state o the art being that the cable box is already connected to the cable company which is and has been monitored by the government. 

PS The remote started working without a battery change, I proved that the remote was working immediately by using a universal remote which got the cable box to return a not authorized code from the.....Well now where did the not authorized come from?


----------



## Toro (Mar 31, 2017)

Sometimes the software freezes up on the box, just like on the computer. 

Or 

THE GOVERNMENT IS TRYING TO CONTROL YOUR MIND!!!!!!!!!!111!11!!!11!!!!!!


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

Toro said:


> Sometimes the software freezes up on the box, just like on the computer.
> 
> Or
> 
> THE GOVERNMENT IS TRYING TO CONTROL YOUR MIND!!!!!!!!!!111!11!!!11!!!!!!




The government already controls your mind...................................

LOL


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...



Try to respond please


Bassman007 said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...



At least lie a little kidz, LOL

So you are saying that the NSA never records peoples phone calls without a warrant? is this correct?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Is this because you are on the channel that (they) determine that they want you watching, or because what is on the other channel is what they choose for you not to watch?
> 
> Same thing anyway



/---- Your tin foil hat is leaking again.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't have a smart tv, but sometimes my remote stops responding, too.  I reboot the system and all is well.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Why do you care if they're recording your conversations?  Or spying on you through your cable box/microwave?


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


 Look idiot they can watch me jerking off to Taylor Swift videos, I would hate to have them go blind.  Assholes like you do not even want privacy in your own home.  You are retarded


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


The government could give two shits what you're up to, or me.  No one is watching you through your smart tv, your microwave or anything else.  If some of their meta surveillance helps them keep track of terrorist chatter, it's okay with me.  They aren't listening in to your Sunday call to grandma.  Honest.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


I'm not saying anything like that but I'm also not claiming it's some vast government conspiracy to control our minds......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes the software freezes up on the box, just like on the computer.
> ...


Did you forget to take your meds?


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

[QUOT


OldLaIy said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



="OldLady, post: 16923974, member: 56127"]





Bassman007 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


The government could give two shits what you're up to, or me.  No one is watching you through your smart tv, your microwave or anything else.  If some of their meta surveillance helps them keep track of terrorist chatter, it's okay with me.  They aren't listening in to your Sunday call to grandma.  Honest.[/QUOTE]
Your opinion would change I


OldLady said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So you do not mind If you hear your own voice here speaking to your doctor about your medical conditions.  You are an idiot and I actually care about your privacy more than you do.  Senility will do that to old women


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...





Ringel05 said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Coming from a pirates of the carrabeen fan, that is a noble response. You are in denial.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> [QUOT
> 
> 
> OldLaIy said:
> ...


Your opinion would change I


OldLady said:


> Bassman007 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So you do not mind If you hear your own voice here speaking to your doctor about your medical conditions.  You are an idiot and I actually care about your privacy more than you do.  Senility will do that to old women[/QUOTE]
Go run and hide in your basement, the boogie man is coming to get you.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 31, 2017)

Bassman007 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bassman007 said:
> ...


No, I'm in America, the desert southwest to be more specific.......


----------



## OldLady (Mar 31, 2017)

[/QUOTE]
So you do not mind If you hear your own voice here speaking to your doctor about your medical conditions.  You are an idiot and I actually care about your privacy more than you do.  Senility will do that to old women[/QUOTE]
Why would the government care about my medical conditions?  Remember party lines back when it was all landlines?  Did you go mad then, too?


----------



## Old Yeller (Mar 31, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> I thought the same thing when my remote stopped working!
> 
> After working through the emotional feelings, I changed the batteries and life was good again.




Not always.

I have two remotes,  two boxes paying monthly service to cable company.

My remote "hangs up" at times  (cannot change channel or do anything).  
My boxes shut off at random and then power back on (slow restart) when they "feel like it".  
I have changed remote batteries to Energizer, both still happen. Daily or so it seems?

I was also suspicious if they are downloading information during the shut off event?
During remote "hangup"......not sure? At first I thought, batteries.  Then I thought bad design.  But two boxes?  I thought over-heating too.  Not sure. 

don't care.  Nothing to hide? what I am watching?  Now if they got camera or Microphone on me.....I pity them.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 31, 2017)

Wondering why God made replacement batteries?


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

[QUTE="HenryBHough, post: 16926178, member: 31153"]Wondering why God made replacement batteries?[/QUOTE]
So if the batteries are bad then what recharges them?  God u people are lame


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

So you do not mind If you hear your own voice here speaking to your doctor about your medical conditions.  You are an idiot and I actually care about your privacy more than you do.  Senility will do that to old women[/QUOTE]
Why would the government care about my medical conditions?  Remember party lines back when it was all landlines?  Did you go mad then, too?[/QUOTE]
So you do not mind If you hear your own voice here speaking to your doctor about your medical conditions.  You are an idiot and I actually care about your privacy more than you do.  Senility will do that to old women[/QUOTE]
Why would the government care about my medical conditions?  Remember party lines back when it was all landlines?  Did you go mad then, too?[/QUOTE]
They record everything, why? Because people like you allow it.  Again they know everything that you have ever ordered online, and record all of your phone conversations, just accept this you ask why? Ask them.


----------



## Bassman007 (Mar 31, 2017)

So you do not mind If you hear your own voice here speaking to your doctor about your medical conditions.  You are an idiot and I actually care about your privacy more than you do.  Senility will do that to old women[/QUOTE]
Why would the government care about my medical conditions?  Remember party lines back when it was all landlines?  Did you go mad then, too?[/QUOTE]
They do not care about any of us, this is the point.


----------

